# NEW YORK | Lyra NYC | 180m | 590ft | 52 fl | T/O



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Gary Hershorn


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*April 24:*


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Gary Hershorn


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jun 17

r_210617_256_beat0051_a by Mitch Waxman, trên Flickr

r_210617_518_beat0051_a by Mitch Waxman, trên Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

redcode said:


> Jun 17


Isn't the building on the far right 450 Eleventh Avenue?


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

A Chicagoan said:


> Isn't the building on the far right 450 Eleventh Avenue?


seems you're right!


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

redcode said:


> seems you're right!


As always


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Transitions by Arijit Sarkar on 500px


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jun 28









On deck by Keith Adamik on 500px


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

just about as rendered.


Empire Spotlight by Brent Schumer, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

IMG_0363 by Brecht Bug, trên Flickr


----------



## PsyLock (Jun 18, 2016)

Not particularly a fan of this building, but now seeing it fully clad, there's a certain elegance to it. Must say it turned out better than the renders.


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Juhi Vora

East River fireworks as seen from the Hudson by Gust, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

_Z712850-Pano by Bobby, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/10

Midtown NYC 2021 by Kenny Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jul 18









落日熔金 by 仲夏 on 500px


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jul 22 









@GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418395187819200515


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

redcode said:


> Jul 22


It looks like the bottom half of the Empire State Building got reclad!


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

A Chicagoan said:


> It looks like the bottom half of the Empire State Building got reclad!


hence the emoji


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jul 21

DSC_0608 by Paycor Photos, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jul 27









GaryHershorn


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jul 31

Manhattan skyline at 3PM. by John A. Fleming, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Aug 8
the chosen one 









GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425280992638607360


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

mchlanglo793


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*August 10:*


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

weiweirlininjp


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Aug 19









GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/21











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429239730328281088


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

smohamm1


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

from 611 West 56th Street









Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Sep 3









GaryHershorn


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

rad_alzyoud


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Took me ages to figure out what I'm even supposed to look at in the last pic. Guess that's a win for the critics who say everything in the HY district looks the same.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Well, I guess you just don't know the district as well as some of us. I knew which building was this one immediately.


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

_rosstanner_


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Sep 17









marion.miner


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

jasoneric2


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

10.ArrivalWalk.NYC.4October2021 by Elvert Barnes, sur Flickr


----------

